# Recommend Miami inshore/nearshore charter?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am spending a lot of time this year in the Miami and Ft Lauderdale area and still have not had time to get out fishing for some reason. I am taking the wife down to Miami with me June 12-16 and am looking for an inshore/nearshore charter. I would prefer not to drop the big coin for a sport fisher, just something where she can get out and get a few grouper and whatever else we can get into. Any suggesstions other than the hundreds I see on the Internet? Offshore there in the gulf stream would be great, just not sure I want to spend that much right now.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

shoot SET4Lifea PM or you can go to our website at the bottom of my post and email him, he's working and living down there right now and has several connections that should be able to find what you want.


----------

